# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  А не получится, голУбчики!!! розыгрыш на свадьбе.

## Уралочка

*А не получится, голУбчики!!!* 
*конкретно для СВАДЬБЫ!*

*На многих мастер классах, участники сказали: "Вот только ради ТАКОГО момента, стоило посетить мк."* :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

ДА!!!! Отличный розыгрыш!!! 
И я с гордостью могу сказать, что НИКТО и НИКОГДА ещё подобного не делал :Grin: 
Любите по щекотать нервишки гостям, в хорошем смысле этого слова? - ТОГДА - берите!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

*В комплекте подробное описание, музыка и ВИДЕО с МК.*

*Стоимость 600р.*
*
карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

